# Sto impazzendo



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

si...sto impazzendo perchè odio quando gli altri non manifestano i propri sentimenti o il proprio dolore e si chiudono in se stessi....si tratta del mio amante,dopo un anno ha detto che devo lasciarlo stare per un po,che vuole una storia vera e nn clandestina,nn c'è un'altra donna,vuole solo starsene un pò da solo,ma perchè?vuole riflettere,mettermi alla prova?dice che non gli va di vedermi....che dobbiamo vederci dopo natale...ho l'impressione che voglia farmi pagare il suo ruolo di amante.....il mio errore?non gli ho mai detto di volermi separare per non farlo sentire in colpa....


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si...sto impazzendo perchè odio quando gli altri non manifestano i propri sentimenti o il proprio dolore e si chiudono in se stessi....si tratta del mio amante,dopo un anno ha detto che devo lasciarlo stare per un po,che vuole una storia vera e nn clandestina,nn c'è un'altra donna,vuole solo starsene un pò da solo,ma perchè?vuole riflettere,mettermi alla prova?dice che non gli va di vedermi....che dobbiamo vederci dopo natale...ho l'impressione che voglia farmi pagare il suo ruolo di amante.....il mio errore?non gli ho mai detto di volermi separare per non farlo sentire in colpa....


E allora? Lui è stato chiaro? Tu vuoi solo un amante? Lui non lo vuole, devi accettare, se non vuoi venirgli incontro.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

e allora perchè ha deciso che dobbiamo vederci dopo Natale?cioè,se non vuole fare l'amante metti un punto a questa storia senza protrarla oltre no?


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

No, forse ha deciso di fare l'amante.
E forse, nel ruolo di amante, ora ha un *altro interesse*... Se è così, ne ha pieno diritto, non credi?
Dire "dopo Natale" non è un prendere tempo, si è preso un periodo ben preciso.


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

O forse è davvero un ultimatum: ti do 3 mesi di tempo, poi *deve *essere diverso.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si...sto impazzendo perchè odio quando gli altri non manifestano i propri sentimenti o il proprio dolore e si chiudono in se stessi....si tratta del mio amante,dopo un anno ha detto che devo lasciarlo stare per un po,che vuole una storia vera e nn clandestina,nn c'è un'altra donna,vuole solo starsene un pò da solo,ma perchè?vuole riflettere,mettermi alla prova?dice che non gli va di vedermi....che dobbiamo vederci dopo natale...ho l'impressione che voglia farmi pagare il suo ruolo di amante.....il mio errore?non gli ho mai detto di volermi separare per non farlo sentire in colpa....


Eh si odi quando gli altri... etc..... e tu hai manifestato a tuo marito prima di renderlo cornuto? scusatemi la parola.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

uhm....nemmeno,mentre dice che vuole starsene un po per i fatti suoi,mi manda sms sdolcinati....però soffre perchè sono sposata....e secondo lui ci tengo di piu per mio marito che per lui...


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> uhm....nemmeno,mentre dice che vuole starsene un po per i fatti suoi,mi manda sms sdolcinati....però soffre perchè sono sposata....e *secondo lui ci tengo di piu per mio marito che per lui*...


e che stai a fare con tuo marito?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

infatti devo troncare...lui nn mi da spiegazioni oltre a dire che il problema è che sono sposata....ma non capisco questo termine....cosa vuole capire?o vedere?


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti devo troncare...lui nn mi da spiegazioni oltre a dire che il *problema è che sono sposata.*...ma non capisco questo termine....cosa vuole capire?o vedere?


E' un problema immane.
Ma hai avuto in precedenza altri amanti?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

no è la prima volta....è un problema immane e quindi sei talmente incazzato con me che non vuoi vedermi per 3 mesi...


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Ma scusa: cosa c'è da capire.
Sono stato l'amante di una donna senza saperlo per 3 anni. E lei non capiva me...
Poi finalmente ho saputo che era sposata... non mi sarei mai avvicinato ad un essere del genere a saperlo. Perchè mi dovrei legare ad una persona che so non starà mai con me? Se il tuo amante ragiona così, fa anche bene.
Fortuna tua è che non tutti gli amanti vivono per la scopata.
Se hai trovato uno che vuole di più, e tu lo sai, se non sei in grado di darglielo, ti devi allontanare, altrimenti lo farà lui.
Così chiaro...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

chiaro....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

C'ha un'altra.


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'ha un'altra.



Crudele!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

me lo ha giurato che non ha un'altra....


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> me lo ha giurato che non ha un'altra....


Ha giurato il falso.


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Infatti è una possibilità. Lui, essendo amante poi, non ha nemmeno il diritto a dirtelo.

Ehm... il dovere, o l'obbligo di dirtelo...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> me lo ha giurato che non ha un'altra....


Dove le teneva le mani mentre giurava ?


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

I giuramenti hanno valore in questo mondo?
Al matrimonio non hai tu anche giurato fedeltà a tuo marito?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti è una possibilità. Lui, essendo amante poi, non ha nemmeno il diritto a dirtelo.


'zzo dici. Mi esce il fumo dal naso quando sento ste cose. Ma sti due prima di essere uno un'amante e l'altra una moglie saranno due persone, o no ? Saranno due persone che noi non sappiamo che cosa si siano scambiati, oltre a qualche liquido genitale ? E per le persone ci vuole rispetto a prescindere: "No scusa, io sono amante e non ti devo nessuna spiegazione, anche se fino a qualche giorno prima ero fra le tue gambe". Ma per piacere....


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

è vero,i giuramenti non hanno valore in questo mondo,peròrimo,era piu semplice dirmelo invece di illudermi,secondo,perchè dirmi che sarà lui a farsi vivo quando gli sarà passata quest'arrabbiatura?E inoltre nel frattempo,mi arrivano di tanto in tanto messaggi da parte sua che non lasciano presumere affatto che abbia un'altra...


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 'zzo dici. Mi esce il fumo dal naso quando sento ste cose. Ma sti due prima di essere uno un'amante e l'altra una moglie saranno due persone, o no ? Saranno due persone che noi non sappiamo che cosa si siano scambiati, oltre a qualche liquido genitale ? E per le persone ci vuole rispetto a prescindere: "No scusa, io sono amante e non ti devo nessuna spiegazione, anche se fino a qualche giorno prima ero fra le tue gambe". Ma per piacere....


Mo l'hai detta tu la fesseria. Un amante non ha diritto a dire nulla. Ma dove sta scritto?
Poi vai dall'avvocato a pretendere diritti?

Il rispetto per le persone, poi, esiste anche sulla Costituzione.
Ma sai, è solo un pezzo di carta, che pochi seguono...


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è vero,i giuramenti non hanno valore in questo mondo,peròrimo,era piu semplice dirmelo invece di illudermi,secondo,perchè dirmi che sarà lui a farsi vivo quando gli sarà passata quest'arrabbiatura?E inoltre nel frattempo,mi arrivano di tanto in tanto messaggi da parte sua che non lasciano presumere affatto che abbia un'altra...


Se lui avesse un'altra, per una storiella dalla durata breve, perchè si dovrebbe precludere di rivederti dicendoti che ha un'altra?
Se l'alternativa è un'altra, magari lui è anche furbo...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mo l'hai detta tu la fesseria. Un amante non ha diritto a dire nulla. Ma dove sta scritto?
> Poi vai dall'avvocato a pretendere diritti?
> 
> Il rispetto per le persone, poi, esiste anche sulla Costituzione.
> Ma sai, è solo un pezzo di carta, che pochi seguono...


Me sembri Stermi, solo che a differenza sua, tu mentre cammini un pò ingobbito dici pure: "Pessimismo e fastidio, Pessimismo e fastidio".

Andy, seriamente, non esistono le categorie, esistono le persone, che sbagliano magari, che fanno delle scelte errate, ma che sono comunque delle persone. Ammesso e non concesso che questo sia il cittadino modello per definizione, perde tutti benefici del dubbio che gli sono dovuti, solo perchè si scopa la donna di un altro ?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

sta di fatto che come ho scritto prima,il suo comportamento non lascia capire che ha un'altra,perchè decidere di stare solo un po lontano da me se ha un'altra che lo interessa piu di me?è solo arrabbiato e sta sfogando la sua rabbia?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sta di fatto che come ho scritto prima,il suo comportamento non lascia capire che ha un'altra,perchè decidere di stare solo un po lontano da me se ha un'altra che lo interessa piu di me?è solo arrabbiato e sta sfogando la sua rabbia?


Ma magari stà solo tirando un paio di somme sulla situazione, non puoi saperlo......e forse preferisce farlo stando da solo.....la gente a volte sono strani eeehhh


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sta di fatto che come ho scritto prima,il suo comportamento non lascia capire che ha un'altra,perchè decidere di stare solo un po lontano da me se ha un'altra che lo interessa piu di me?è solo arrabbiato e sta sfogando la sua rabbia?


Può essere tutto, ma non penso che tu ti debba sentire la sua donna. Alla fin fine tu stessa sei la donna di un altro.
La lontananza può nascondere diverse alternative. Rabbia non penso.
Ma metterti alla prova può essere una alternativa: vedere se ci tieni. Magari con i suoi messaggi ti da degli stimoli, sperando che tu lo chiami e gli dica: sono tutta tua!!
Se tu gli dici: ok, va bene, a dopo Natale, magari, non lo rivredari nemmeno dopo Natale. E lui ti risponderà: hai aspettato davvero? Uao, che bello saperlo...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

ecco cosa ha appena scritto sul suo profilo di facebook:"ti ho creduto ed hon spettato,ed ho sbagliato...ti avrei urlato di scegliere me ma in fondo le mie urla sarebbero state vane:non mi avresti mai scelto"poi mi dedica una canzone di max pezzali:"eccoti"...la si dedica a chi si è amato una canzone del genere...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco cosa ha appena scritto sul suo profilo di facebook:"ti ho creduto ed hon spettato,ed ho sbagliato...ti avrei urlato di scegliere me ma in fondo le mie urla sarebbero state vane:non mi avresti mai scelto"*poi mi dedica una canzone di max pezzali*:"eccoti"...la si dedica a chi si è amato una canzone del genere...


Lascialo. Immediatamente.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco cosa ha appena scritto sul suo profilo di facebook:"ti ho creduto ed hon spettato,ed ho sbagliato...ti avrei urlato di scegliere me ma in fondo le mie urla sarebbero state vane:non mi avresti mai scelto"poi mi dedica una canzone di max pezzali:"eccoti"...la si dedica a chi si è amato una canzone del genere...


L'amore...o insomma quella roba là...
Fa fare le cose più impensate e pazze...
Ci fa assumere gli atteggiamenti più strani...
Poi a bocce ferme ci si vede dall'esterno e ci si dice...
Ma che cagate che ho fatto...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

scusa e perchè?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lascialo. Immediatamente.


scusa e perchè?


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me sembri Stermi, solo che a differenza sua, tu mentre cammini un pò ingobbito dici pure: "Pessimismo e fastidio, Pessimismo e fastidio".
> 
> Andy, seriamente, non esistono le categorie, esistono le persone, che sbagliano magari, che fanno delle scelte errate, ma che sono comunque delle persone. Ammesso e non concesso che questo sia il cittadino modello per definizione, perde tutti benefici del dubbio che gli sono dovuti, solo perchè si scopa la donna di un altro ?


Io mi riferivo alla situazione in questione, ma sembra che tu quando vuoi dare risposte vai più sul personale. Per prenderti la ragione come persona pacata...
Il punto è questo, ed è chiaro: persone o non persone, l'amante se si stanca, se ne va e non ha doveri in nulla.
Magari fosse il contrario. Come anche, chi tradisce, è sposato ed ha un'amante, da un giorno all'altro decide che l'amante è diventato scomodo e gli dice ciao ciao con la manina. Senza spiegazioni. Siccome molte volte le cose vanno così, io non mi sento di dire: non preoccuparti, lui, amante, ti rispetterà sempre perchè fare l'amore è una cosa così intima, che nessuno a questo mondo infanga quell'atto così meravigioso, e tu nel contempo, sposata, per la quale tuo marito non è nulla (il rispetto, come vedi...), rispetti talmente l'amante da amarlo così tanto da scappare con lui, e senza domandarti come mai* lui non capisce lei*...


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lascialo. Immediatamente.


Non ti piace eh?

[video=youtube;Rn3uVsnoum8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn3uVsnoum8&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa e perchè?


perchè se a lui non sta più bene il ruolo che ha, probabilmente sperava che la situazione cambiasse, anche se non ne aveva diritto. Non ti ha chiesto nulla perchè non ne ha il diritto, però adesso guarda l'anno trascorso e ha dei rimpianti, probabilmente. Anche se tra voi le cose erano chiare, a volte ci si illude....


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco cosa ha appena scritto sul suo profilo di facebook:"ti ho creduto ed hon spettato,ed *ho sbagliato*...ti avrei urlato di scegliere me ma in fondo le mie urla sarebbero state vane:non mi avresti mai scelto"poi mi dedica una canzone di max pezzali:"eccoti"...la si dedica a chi si è amato una canzone del genere...


Se è questa la verità, quel *ho sbagliato* è in realtà un ultimatum. 
Altrimenti tempo altro non ne perderebbe, nemmeno su facebook.
Sai quante volte l'ho detto anche io, sperando che lei mi chiamasse subito a dirmi: no, non hai sbagliato, sono qui...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxgCw839AOU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## elena_ (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lascialo. Immediatamente.


quoto


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa e perchè?


Come perchè ? Ma che le canzoni si dedicano su FB ? E secondo..... MAX PEZZALI.......MAX PEZZALI. 


Scherzo NR, ma quelli che parlano per interposta persona, magari scrivendo sul proprio stato di un Social Network non li sopporto. E' più forte di me....ma alza stò cavolo di telefono e chiama dico io.......


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Una volta, una estate, in vacanza a Riccione ci fu un concerto degli 883. I miei amici andarono, mi vollero trascinare.
Io non ci riuscì. Preferii andare a Rimini da solo a guardarmi i negozietti e poi prendermi un panino con l'hamburger in un locale mentre facevano un'amichevole di calcio estivo... detto tutto...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alla situazione in questione, ma sembra che tu quando vuoi dare risposte vai più sul personale. Per prenderti la ragione come persona pacata...
> Il punto è questo, ed è chiaro: persone o non persone, *l'amante se si stanca, se ne va e non ha doveri in nulla.*
> Magari fosse il contrario. Come anche, chi tradisce, è sposato ed ha un'amante, da un giorno all'altro decide che l'amante è diventato scomodo e gli dice ciao ciao con la manina. Senza spiegazioni. Siccome molte volte le cose vanno così, io non mi sento di dire: non preoccuparti, lui, amante, ti rispetterà sempre perchè fare l'amore è una cosa così intima, che nessuno a questo mondo infanga quell'atto così meravigioso, e tu nel contempo, sposata, per la quale tuo marito non è nulla (il rispetto, come vedi...), rispetti talmente l'amante da amarlo così tanto da scappare con lui, e senza domandarti come mai* lui non capisce lei*...


E allora è solo un coniglio mannaro, non un uomo. Se una persona si stanca di un'altra, possono essere anche la coppia più clandestina del mondo,ma i doveri ci sono eccome. Ci sono doveri dettati dall'essere degli esseri umani pensati e non dei mufloni ingrifati.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;wN-KGugPloA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN-KGugPloA&feature=related[/video]





Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxgCw839AOU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora è solo un coniglio mannaro, non un uomo. Se una persona si stanca di un'altra, possono essere anche la coppia più clandestina del mondo,ma i doveri ci sono eccome. Ci sono doveri dettati dall'essere degli esseri umani pensati e non dei mufloni ingrifati.


Magari fosse così.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

Ma io non capisco mai come fate da pochi indizi esterni parlare di certe cose con una sicumera micidiale, quasi che le storie siano come tutte omologate. Mah, che ne sappiamo di cosa vive in realtà la gente? Siamo forse dentro l'abisso del loro cuore? Mah...

Mi perplimo...
Mah...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;wN-KGugPloA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN-KGugPloA&feature=related[/video]


infatti...lo cerco sempre tra la gente...ogni volta che sco spero di incontrarlo....perchè dopo hai messo la sua canzone insieme a quella dei modà?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco mai come fate da pochi indizi esterni parlare di certe cose con una sicumera micidiale, quasi che le storie siano come tutte omologate. Mah, che ne sappiamo di cosa vive in realtà la gente? Siamo forse dentro l'abisso del loro cuore? Mah...
> 
> Mi perplimo...
> Mah...


Ma infatti io al tipo stò concedendo tutti i benefici del dubbio possibili e immaginabili......


----------



## elena_ (10 Ottobre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DvBxdOsLP0


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti io al tipo stò concedendo tutti i benefici del dubbio possibili e immaginabili......


 Tuba ... ma... non vedi l'analogia con un'altra storia... vista allo specchio? Quella storia parlava della sofferenza dell'amante...


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'ha un'altra.


All'anima del beneficio


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora è solo un coniglio mannaro, non un uomo. Se una persona si stanca di un'altra, possono essere anche la coppia più clandestina del mondo,ma i doveri ci sono eccome. Ci sono doveri dettati dall'essere degli esseri umani pensati e non dei mufloni ingrifati.


 Magari lui ha pensato che siccome lei i doveri  verso l'essere umano marito, li ha ampiamente calpestati...forse se la tiene un po' in caldo, nel frattempo ce decide cosa fare, o forse come dice Andy si è talmente tanto stancato della situazione che se ne frega di  dare conto a lei. Guarda poi che messaggi scrive su FB...più chiaro di così...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tuba ... ma... non vedi l'analogia con un'altra storia... vista allo specchio? Quella storia parlava della sofferenza dell'amante...


Quale storia ? Oggi sono un pò tordo.

Ok, un momento di serietà istituzionale. C'è uno che ha chiesto ad un'altra persona un periodo di tempo perchè, sempre a detta di questo, ha bisogno di questo di quello e di quell'altro. Addirittura pone anche dei limiti di tempo: tre mesi. Poi però, mica si mette buonino a cercare di capire cosa vuole fare, no, manda sms sdolcinati, dedica canzoni su FB (il giorno che qualcuno mi vede fare una cosa del genere per favore mi vena a prendere a calci sulle OO)....insomma...lo vedo abbastanza confuso, al pari dell'utente che ha aperto il thread. Come giustamente ha sottolineato il Conte, i percorsi umani sono incasinati, ma di brutto, e purtroppo c'è qualcuno che ce li ha incasinati ancora di più. Ma è davvero così difficile "sentirsi" ? E' davvero così difficile eliminare il rumore di fondo e sentirsi veramente ? A quanto pare si. E purtroppo non me ne capacito.

Edit: Il post sul fatto che ha un'altra era solo aprire una nuova prospettiva che non è affatto peregrina.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti devo troncare...lui nn mi da spiegazioni oltre a dire che il problema è che sono sposata....ma non capisco questo termine....cosa vuole capire?o vedere?


cara mia io sono amante pero'sposato,e ti dico che da single una che per 1 anno tradisce il marito per venire a letto con me,come moglie o compagna non la vorrei,neanche se la Canalis.
scusa la franchezza,ma hai tradito una volta,lo farai ancora,non ti vuole per quello,ovvio........e'giusto che scappi,fa'benissmo..
e poi parliamoci chiaro,ora vi vedete,un po'di sesso e via....dopo altra musica,,stonate e pesante


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2011)

> ...lui nn mi da spiegazioni oltre a dire che il problema è che sono sposata....ma non capisco questo termine..


matrimonio si intende un legame fra due o più persone finalizzato alla formazione di una famiglia....
Quindi direi che sei nel giusto....

Forse dopo natale mmmm...vediamo ...perche si sente un babbo natale e quindi sara un periodo pieno per lui....


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quale storia ? Oggi sono un pò tordo.
> 
> Ok, un momento di serietà istituzionale. C'è uno che ha chiesto ad un'altra persona un periodo di tempo perchè, sempre a detta di questo, ha bisogno di questo di quello e di quell'altro. Addirittura pone anche dei limiti di tempo: tre mesi. Poi però, mica si mette buonino a cercare di capire cosa vuole fare, no, manda sms sdolcinati, dedica canzoni su FB (il giorno che qualcuno mi vede fare una cosa del genere per favore mi vena a prendere a calci sulle OO)....insomma...lo vedo abbastanza confuso, al pari dell'utente che ha aperto il thread. Come giustamente ha sottolineato il Conte, i percorsi umani sono incasinati, ma di brutto, e purtroppo c'è qualcuno che ce li ha incasinati ancora di più. Ma è davvero così difficile "sentirsi" ? E' davvero così difficile eliminare il rumore di fondo e sentirsi veramente ? A quanto pare si. E purtroppo non me ne capacito.
> 
> Edit: Il post sul fatto che ha un'altra era solo aprire una nuova prospettiva che non è affatto peregrina.


e quindi tu cosa pensi visto che hai fatto un perfetto quadro della situazione?io credo chen sia immaturo e nn sa prendere in mano la situazione,si,forse nn ha alcun diritto di mettermi difronte a un out out ...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara mia io sono amante pero'sposato,e ti dico che da single una che per 1 anno tradisce il marito per venire a letto con me,come moglie o compagna non la vorrei,neanche se la Canalis.
> scusa la franchezza,ma hai tradito una volta,lo farai ancora,non ti vuole per quello,ovvio........e'giusto che scappi,fa'benissmo..
> e poi parliamoci chiaro,ora vi vedete,un po'di sesso e via....dopo altra musica,,stonate e pesante


Stavolta il buon Lothar, IMHO, ha parlato un tipico comportamento maschile che non è del tutto campato in aria e neanche così raro come potrebbe sembrare.....e questa botta questo post glielo approvo. Ecco.

Edit: Mi spiace Lothar, non posso approvarti perchè a quanto pare te ne ho approvato uno da poco.....eppure è da un vita che non mi sbronzo.......bho.....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e quindi tu cosa pensi visto che hai fatto un perfetto quadro della situazione?io credo chen sia immaturo e nn sa prendere in mano la situazione,si,forse nn ha alcun diritto di mettermi difronte a un out out ...


Hai figli ? Forse lo hai scritto ma non voglia di rileggermi tutto il thread.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara mia io sono amante pero'sposato,e ti dico che da single una che per 1 anno tradisce il marito per venire a letto con me,come moglie o compagna non la vorrei,neanche se la Canalis.
> scusa la franchezza,ma hai tradito una volta,lo farai ancora,non ti vuole per quello,ovvio........e'giusto che scappi,fa'benissmo..
> e poi parliamoci chiaro,ora vi vedete,un po'di sesso e via....dopo altra musica,,stonate e pesante


ci avevo pensato anche io,pero....perche cavolo mi diceva che mi amava?che voleva un futuro con me?cioè,si è accorto adesso che ho tradito mio marito?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai figli ? Forse lo hai scritto ma non voglia di rileggermi tutto il thread.


no..


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavolta il buon Lothar, IMHO, ha parlato un tipico comportamento maschile che non è del tutto campato in aria e neanche così raro come potrebbe sembrare.....e questa botta questo post glielo approvo. Ecco.
> 
> Edit: Mi spiace Lothar, non posso approvarti perchè a quanto pare te ne ho approvato uno da poco.....eppure è da un vita che non mi sbronzo.......bho.....


pare che il tub stia diventando bipolare...lo stiamo tenendo sottocontrollo


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e quindi tu cosa pensi visto che hai fatto un perfetto quadro della situazione?*io credo chen sia immaturo e nn sa prendere in mano la situazione*,si,forse nn ha alcun diritto di mettermi difronte a un out out ...


Perdonami, ma cosa è per te la maturità? 
In questa situazione tu ti senti più matura di lui? E perchè?


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci avevo pensato anche io,pero....perche cavolo mi diceva che mi amava?che voleva un futuro con me?cioè,si è accorto adesso che ho tradito mio marito?


Ritornando al discorso della maturità, aggiungo: ma tu, da lui che vuoi?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

io voglio lui...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci avevo pensato anche io,pero....perche cavolo mi diceva che mi amava?che voleva un futuro con me?cioè,si è accorto adesso che ho tradito mio marito?


ovvio...se ne dicono tante nella vita..poi lui che rischia???niente
nuovo utente saro'ancora piu'brutale.....voleva scoparsi la donna di un'altro,sai e'molto bello,e dona andrenalina...
quando ha capito che avrebbe dovuto vivere con questa donna...ciao amante


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Allora, se sei convinta dei suoi sentimenti, chiamalo *ORA*, e digli: ok staremo insieme, _da ieri_...
Ci vuole coraggio però. 
Non al telefono: di faccia.
Il resto sono chiacchiere.

Al limite, se non è così, anima in pace e torni da tuo marito...


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio...se ne dicono tante nella vita..poi lui che rischia???niente
> nuovo utente saro'ancora piu'brutale.....voleva scoparsi la donna di un'altro,sai e'molto bello,e dona andrenalina...
> quando ha capito che avrebbe dovuto vivere con questa donna...ciao amante


Che è l'altra alternativa possibilissima.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2011)

senti ma...
in questa storia invece di chiederti cosa vuole da te  tu cosa vuoi da lui ?
Mi sembra che lui sia stato sincero .... 
Vuoi lui lasciando tuo marito o lo vuoi solo come amante?
perche forse è questo che vuole capire 
se ti mesaggia perche rispondi??
cancellalo dagli amici su fb 

Ps :nn ho letto tutto magari hai gia risposto

ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio...se ne dicono tante nella vita..poi lui che rischia???niente
> nuovo utente saro'ancora piu'brutale.....voleva scoparsi la donna di un'altro,sai e'molto bello,e dona andrenalina...
> quando ha capito che avrebbe dovuto vivere con questa donna...ciao amante


se va vè...ma chi gli ha mai chiesto nulla del genere?e lui che parlava di un futuro con me...


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se va vè...ma chi gli ha mai chiesto nulla del genere?*e lui che parlava di un futuro con me...*


Ma accusi lui che non sa prendere in mano la situazione.
TU SEI SPOSATA!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no..


NR, sinceramente, ma come si può entrare nella mente di un'altra persona e capire cosa vuole da noi, quando spesso e volentieri non sappiamo cosa vogliamo per cena questa sera. Da quello che hai descritto io vedo un tipo che ha una grandissima confusione in testa e che purtroppo stà facendo del suo meglio per mischiare per benino quel mazzo di carte che si ritrova al posto del cervello. A questo punto è molto più funzionale, per te, non cercare di capire cosa vuole lui, ma lavorare su di te. Lui lascialo nel suo brodo, nel senso che i giochetti delle canzoni su fb e degli sms strani non fanno altro che intorbidire l'acqua, e se tu rispondi, per me, la intorbidisci ancora di più. Vista da questo lato del monitor, e secondo il mio modo di vedere e sentire le cose, io vedo qualcuno che forse ha capito che è il momento di decidere cosa vuole fare da grande e non ha ancora capito a quale santo votarsi per farlo. Ma questo è solo il mio modo di vedere le cose. Molto opinabile per definizione.


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se va vè...ma chi gli ha mai chiesto nulla del genere?e lui che parlava di un futuro con me...


Comunqe, da questa frase anche io leggo tanta confusione.
Nelle tue risposte...
Mi sembri la mia ex... *ti amo*, *ti voglio ti desidero*, mischiato a *sei tu che ti chiudi*, *ma chi ti ha chiesto nulla*, *tutto tu dicevi*...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> NR, sinceramente, ma come si può entrare nella mente di un'altra persona e capire cosa vuole da noi, quando spesso e volentieri non sappiamo cosa vogliamo per cena questa sera. Da quello che hai descritto io vedo un tipo che ha una grandissima confusione in testa e che purtroppo stà facendo del suo meglio per mischiare per benino quel mazzo di carte che si ritrova al posto del cervello. A questo punto è molto più funzionale, per te, non cercare di capire cosa vuole lui, ma lavorare su di te. Lui lascialo nel suo brodo, nel senso che i giochetti delle canzoni su fb e degli sms strani non fanno altro che intorbidire l'acqua, e se tu rispondi, per me, la intorbidisci ancora di più. Vista da questo lato del monitor, e secondo il mio modo di vedere e sentire le cose, io vedo qualcuno che forse ha capito che è il momento di decidere cosa vuole fare da grande e non ha ancora capito a quale santo votarsi per farlo. Ma questo è solo il mio modo di vedere le cose. Molto opinabile per definizione.


sante parole...faccio un bel respiro profondo,lo affronto guardandolo negli occhi e gli dico che lo amo...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sante parole...faccio un bel respiro profondo,lo affronto guardandolo negli occhi e gli dico che lo amo...


Ferma. 'Ndo Vai. Blocca la mula..........

Hai un'occasione d'oro per capire con chi hai a che fare.....e tu la sprechi così........

Lui ti ha chiesto del tempo, io aspetterei per vedere cose ne vuole fare di quel tempo.......se prendi e fai quello che hai in mente di fare, per me, otterrai un solo risultato: Non cambierà un cazzo.


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ferma. 'Ndo Vai. Blocca la mula..........
> 
> Hai un'occasione d'oro per capire con chi hai a che fare.....e tu la sprechi così........
> 
> Lui ti ha chiesto del tempo, io aspetterei per vedere cose ne vuole fare di quel tempo.......se prendi e fai quello che hai in mente di fare, per me, otterrai un solo risultato: Non cambierà un cazzo.


Perchè scusa? Perchè aspettare tre mesi (3 mesi)?
Affronta ora il problema: se va va, altrimenti chiude subito.
E' logico che se non cambia nulla, è lui che sta giocando, ma lo capirebbe lei ORA, e la storia finisce.
Se dopo quel tempo lui ritorna, sarebbe chiaro perchè lo ha chiesto... non certo per riflettere.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sante parole...faccio un bel respiro profondo,lo affronto guardandolo negli occhi e gli dico che lo amo...


E poi cosa cambia??
Ma perche quando si è cosi disperati nn ci si prende un po di tempo per mettere a fuoco la situazione???


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ferma. 'Ndo Vai. Blocca la mula..........
> 
> Hai un'occasione d'oro per capire con chi hai a che fare.....e tu la sprechi così........
> 
> Lui ti ha chiesto del tempo, io aspetterei per vedere cose ne vuole fare di quel tempo.......se prendi e fai quello che hai in mente di fare, per me, otterrai un solo risultato: Non cambierà un cazzo.


cosa vuoi che accada?gia l'ha fatto in passato,per un mese nn mi ha voluta sentire perchè avevo avuto un'occasiione per mandar via mio marito e nn l'ho fatto..poi e ritornato sui suoi passi,forse rassegnato ma adesso credo che sia deciso a nn fare piu l'amante e vuole mettermi alla prova


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa vuoi che accada?gia l'ha fatto in passato,per un mese nn mi ha voluta sentire perchè avevo avuto un'occasiione per mandar via mio marito e nn l'ho fatto..poi e ritornato sui suoi passi,forse rassegnato ma adesso credo che sia deciso a nn fare piu l'amante e vuole mettermi alla prova


Appunto, prima forse non c'erano ultimatum e tu sei stata bugiarda. Non hai mandato via tuo marito (una cosa atroce, ma che se decidi di fare devi fare).
La differenza è che *ora lo devi fare*.
Che se non lo fai, buonanotte al secchio...
Naturalmente, con i rischi del caso, ma quando c'è di mezzo un matrimonio, dovrete assumerveli...
Altrimenti ognuno a casa sua. e lui che non vuole avere una amante che forse se ne va per sempre (giustamente)


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè scusa? Perchè aspettare tre mesi (3 mesi)?
> Affronta ora il problema: se va va, altrimenti chiude subito.
> E' logico che se non cambia nulla, è lui che sta giocando, ma lo capirebbe lei ORA, e la storia finisce.
> Se dopo quel tempo lui ritorna, sarebbe chiaro perchè lo ha chiesto... non certo per riflettere.


e quindi perchè lo avrebbe chiesto?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè scusa? Perchè aspettare tre mesi (3 mesi)?
> Affronta ora il problema: se va va, altrimenti chiude subito.
> E' logico che se non cambia nulla, è lui che sta giocando, ma lo capirebbe lei ORA, e la storia finisce.
> Se dopo quel tempo lui ritorna, sarebbe chiaro perchè lo ha chiesto... non certo per riflettere.


Perchè è cosi che ci si rovina l'esistenza Andy. Perchè diciamocelo chiaro e tondo, il tipo appare confuso, ma NR non è mica tanto da meno (sempre secondo la mia personale percezione delle cose, etc etc etc etc).

Ma ti sembra questo il modo per venire ad un chiarimento delle cose ? Quello che sparisce, ma non sparisce, ho bisogno di tre mesi, ma nel frattempo ti riempio di sms e ti scoriandolo le palle su fb. NR che viene sul forum, e come folgorata sulla via di Damasco, dopo un mio post (un mio post di lunedì poi, mica bau bau micio micio ), decide che è ora di prendere il toro per le corna e dichiararsi alla "prendimi sono tua". 

Fate sedimentare un pò questa cosa invece e cercate di arrivare al tavolo delle trattative con il giusto mix di emotività e sale in zucca.


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e quindi perchè lo avrebbe chiesto?


Secondo me lui, se vuole stare con te, ha già ampiamente deciso cosa vorrebbe.
Si è stancato (hai detto tu stesso che in passato non hai fatto ciò che desiderava da te) e ti ha fissato l'ultimatum (non so se vero, perchè una persona innamorata per un pò continua sempre a girare intorno...).
Perchè lo ha chiesto? Devi lasciare tuo marito e stare con lui.
Ora, è vero, non è vero? E' sincero, non è sincero? E' un bastardo, non lo è? Questo spetta a te. Non si sa.
Di certo, se ora gli dici sì, e poi continui a non fare nulla... non ti converrebbe lasciare stare?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa vuoi che accada?gia l'ha fatto in passato,per un mese nn mi ha voluta sentire perchè avevo avuto un'occasiione per mandar via mio marito e nn l'ho fatto..poi e ritornato sui suoi passi,forse rassegnato ma adesso credo che sia deciso a nn fare piu l'amante e vuole mettermi alla prova


Rispondi a questa domanda: fermo restando che una persona non la conoscerai mai fino in fondo, sei realmente sicura di chi hai di fronte ? 

Io dico che, in primis, se decidi di lasciare tuo marito, devi decidere di lasciarlo per una TUA esigenza, e non perchè te lo chiede lui o vuoi lui.


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè è cosi che ci si rovina l'esistenza Andy. Perchè diciamocelo chiaro e tondo, il tipo appare confuso, ma NR non è mica tanto da meno (sempre secondo la mia personale percezione delle cose, etc etc etc etc).
> 
> Ma ti sembra questo il modo per venire ad un chiarimento delle cose ? Quello che sparisce, ma non sparisce, ho bisogno di tre mesi, ma nel frattempo ti riempio di sms e ti scoriandolo le palle su fb. NR che viene sul forum, e come folgorata sulla via di Damasco, dopo un mio post (un mio post di lunedì poi, mica bau bau micio micio ), decide che è ora di prendere il toro per le corna e dichiararsi alla "prendimi sono tua".
> 
> Fate sedimentare un pò questa cosa invece e cercate di arrivare al tavolo delle trattative con il giusto mix di emotività e sale in zucca.


Sai il fatto che abbia dato come data Natale mi fa pensare tante cose:
-che lui è fuori di testa
-che nel contempo ha un'altra storia a termine (magari a Natale con l'altra si fa un viaggetto (già prenotato?), se la scopa, perchè lo desidera, e poi la lascia...) - anche le cose più strane possono avverarsi
-che abbia dato un ultimatum vero: 3 mesi per pensarci, poi dovrò iniziare il nuovo anno pensando solo a me.
-che abbia dato un ultimatum falso: sì vabbè, continuerò a starti attaccato come una cozza, tanto per parlare, cavolo almeno scopo!
-che nel contempo ha un'altra storia, poi dopo tre mesi le dica pure di no: così ti impari ad aver giocato con me per un anno...
-altro...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

questo è ovvio...tu credi che nn sia affidabile?io credo di conoscerlo ma è naturale che la decisione parte da me e nn dai suoi segnali ..


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo è ovvio...*tu credi che nn sia affidabile*?io credo di conoscerlo ma è naturale che la decisione parte da me e nn dai suoi segnali ..


Solo tu lo conosci...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo è ovvio...tu credi che nn sia affidabile?io credo di conoscerlo ma è naturale che la decisione parte da me e nn dai suoi segnali ..


Si ma tu lasceresti tuo marito non perchè hai deciso di farlo dopo un percorso fatto su di te. Lo lasceresti sull'onda dell'emotività data dalla presenza di un altro uomo. In pratica pensi di sostituirne uno con un altro. 

Quando cavolo imparano certe persone che la ricerca di una propria serenità interiore, potrebbe anche NON prescindere dalla presenza di un'altra persona nella nostra vita.

Paradossalmente se tu mi dicessi: voglio lasciare mio marito perchè non lo amo più e voglio stare da sola per capire chi cavolo sono io......allora ti suggerirei di farlo stasera. Se decidi di farlo perche ami quell'altro, bel giro di roulette russa che ti aspetta. Ma questa è sempre la mia percezione delle cose ovviamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

lo lascio perchè non lo amo piu e amo un altro uomo col quale vorrei costruire un rapporto vero...le cose possono anche coesistere...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo lascio perchè non lo amo piu e amo un altro uomo col quale vorrei costruire un rapporto vero...le cose possono anche coesistere...


Tuo marito invece lo hai sposato perchè non lo amavi e con lui volevi costruire un rapporto falso ? Credo proprio di no. Scommetto che alla tua migliore amica, quando ti sei sposata la prima volta ha detto le stesse identiche cose. E hai toppato alla grande.

Cosa ti dice che non lo stai facendo ancora ? No ma questa volta sarà diverso, lui è l'uomo della mia vita......infatti se vede...manco capace di dare un aut aut......senza però riuscire ad evitare di andare a scrivere come un adolescente tipo T.V.T.T.B su fb.

Te lo ridico di nuovo, la felicità non è detto che debba prescindere dalla presenza di un'altra persona nella nostra vita. Se proprio vuoi lasciare tuo marito, fallo per stare un periodo da sola e capire chi sei tu.....non metterti subito in un'altra storia che manco sai se inizierà.


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tuo marito invece lo hai sposato perchè non lo amavi e con lui volevi costruire un rapporto falso ? Credo proprio di no. Scommetto che alla tua migliore amica, quando ti sei sposata la prima volta ha detto le stesse identiche cose. E hai toppato alla grande.
> 
> Cosa ti dice che non lo stai facendo ancora ? No ma questa volta sarà diverso, lui è l'uomo della mia vita......infatti se vede...manco capace di dare un aut aut......senza però riuscire ad evitare di andare a scrivere come un adolescente tipo T.V.T.T.B su fb.
> 
> Te lo ridico di nuovo, la felicità non è detto che debba prescindere dalla presenza di un'altra persona nella nostra vita. Se proprio vuoi lasciare tuo marito, fallo per stare un periodo da sola e capire chi sei tu.....non metterti subito in un'altra storia che manco sai se inizierà.


Non ho letto tutto però ti quoto a prescindere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo lascio perchè non lo amo piu e amo un altro uomo col quale vorrei costruire un rapporto vero...le cose possono anche coesistere...


Mia cara, metabolizza per bene le cose che ti ha scritto Tubarao.

Prenditi tempo. Lascia al tuo amante il tempo che si è preso.
Se non riesci a cancellare i suoi sms prima di leggerli, fallo e soffri in silenzio.
E' il minimo che devi al'uomo che hai scelto come compagno.

Impara ad essere una DONNA.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mia cara, metabolizza per bene le cose che ti ha scritto Tubarao.
> 
> Prenditi tempo. Lascia al tuo amante il tempo che si è preso.
> Se non riesci a cancellare i suoi sms prima di leggerli, fallo e soffri in silenzio.
> ...



:up: :up:


----------



## tesla (10 Ottobre 2011)

intravedo una teoria evoluzionistica secondo cui, nel miscelare le componenti caratteriali delle persone, devono aver tirato delle secchiate di egoismo ad alcune e mancato altre di metri.
io sono stata chiaramente mancata, al contempo ho preso una secchiata di rincoglionimento sentimentale.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> intravedo una teoria evoluzionistica secondo cui, nel miscelare le componenti caratteriali delle persone, devono aver tirato delle secchiate di egoismo ad alcune e mancato altre di metri.
> io sono stata chiaramente mancata, al contempo ho preso una secchiata di rincoglionimento sentimentale.


Tesla, in caso un giorno avessi sete, sappi che la mia giugulare è sempre a disposizione, per una che scrive post come questo è il minimo.

La secchiata di rincoglionimento sentimentale è da standing ovation.


----------



## tesla (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tesla, in caso un giorno avessi sete, sappi che la mia giugulare è sempre a disposizione, per una che scrive post come questo è il minimo.
> 
> La secchiata di rincoglionimento sentimentale è da standing ovation.


grazie


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti...lo cerco sempre tra la gente...ogni volta che sco spero di incontrarlo....perchè dopo hai messo la sua canzone insieme a quella dei modà?


Non so perchè...ho ascoltato la tua...e a me faceva cagare il cazzo...mi sono venute in mente delle cose...e questa qua...mi piace molto...ma mi pare che me ne ha parlato la Matra dei Modà...sono musicista classico...conosco molto poco il mondo non classico...ma non sono specialista della musica antica...perchè pure quella mi fa cagare il cazzo...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DvBxdOsLP0


Questa è la mia canzone...ahahahahaah...sai che io e Guccini ci conosciamo personalmente...?
[video=youtube;9WTYTrQ_EWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WTYTrQ_EWk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quale storia ? Oggi sono un pò tordo.
> 
> Ok, un momento di serietà istituzionale. C'è uno che ha chiesto ad un'altra persona un periodo di tempo perchè, sempre a detta di questo, ha bisogno di questo di quello e di quell'altro. Addirittura pone anche dei limiti di tempo: tre mesi. Poi però, mica si mette buonino a cercare di capire cosa vuole fare, no, manda sms sdolcinati, dedica canzoni su FB (il giorno che qualcuno mi vede fare una cosa del genere per favore mi vena a prendere a calci sulle OO)....insomma...lo vedo abbastanza confuso, al pari dell'utente che ha aperto il thread. Come giustamente ha sottolineato il Conte, i percorsi umani sono incasinati, ma di brutto, e purtroppo c'è qualcuno che ce li ha incasinati ancora di più. Ma è davvero così difficile "sentirsi" ? E' davvero così difficile eliminare il rumore di fondo e sentirsi veramente ? A quanto pare si. E purtroppo non me ne capacito.
> 
> Edit: Il post sul fatto che ha un'altra era solo aprire una nuova prospettiva che non è affatto peregrina.


SI TUBA...Cazzo è difficile...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci avevo pensato anche io,pero....perche cavolo mi diceva che mi amava?che voleva un futuro con me?cioè,si è accorto adesso che ho tradito mio marito?


Perchè è un invornito patacca che si mette nei casini!
Lothar non te lo direbbe mai!
Lui è senza scrupoli, per questo può permettersi il lusso di certe cose.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senti ma...
> in questa storia invece di chiederti cosa vuole da te  tu cosa vuoi da lui ?
> Mi sembra che lui sia stato sincero ....
> Vuoi lui lasciando tuo marito o lo vuoi solo come amante?
> ...


Ah quanto mi piace il tuo pragmatismo!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo lascio perchè non lo amo piu e amo un altro uomo col quale vorrei costruire un rapporto vero...le cose possono anche coesistere...


Ma tu prima di lasciare tuo marito, per un altro uomo, devi essere SICURA, che dall'altra parte ci sia un lui, che voglia da te le stesse cose altrimenti è come buttarsi nel vuoto senza sapere se il paracadute si aprirà, o se sotto ci sarà un telo di sicurezza....


----------



## elena_ (10 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu prima di lasciare tuo marito, per un altro uomo, devi essere SICURA, che dall'altra parte ci sia un lui, che voglia da te le stesse cose altrimenti è come buttarsi nel vuoto senza sapere se il paracadute si aprirà, o se sotto ci sarà un telo di sicurezza....


Questa del paracadute l'ho già sentita ;-) ma mi sento di dire che quella sicurezza non ci sarà mai. L'amore è un rischio, forse l'unico che vale la pena correre in questa vita. Non è un calcolo. E bisogna avere il coraggio di rischiare, pur consapevoli di ciò che si rischia e senza rifuggire dalle nostre responsabilità. Perché se è tanto difficile "sentirsi", una volta sintonizzati su noi stessi niente può fermarci più.     

P.S. non mi stupisce, sai, che tu conosca Guccini personalmente...


----------



## kay76 (10 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è la mia canzone...ahahahahaah...sai che io e Guccini ci conosciamo personalmente...?
> [video=youtube;9WTYTrQ_EWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WTYTrQ_EWk&feature=related[/video]


è vero è la tua:  "non me ne frega niente se anch'io sono sbagliato, spiacere è il mio piacere, io amo essere odiato......" 

 io adoro: "dev'esserci lo sento, in terra o in cielo un posto dove non soffriremo e tutto sarà giusto...se mi ami come sono, per sempre tuo, per sempre tuo, per sempre tuo Cirano..."

davvero conosci Guccini?

E' una mia grande passione degli anni passati.....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tesla, in caso un giorno avessi sete, sappi che la mia giugulare è sempre a disposizione, per una che scrive post come questo è il minimo.
> 
> La secchiata di rincoglionimento sentimentale è da standing ovation.


Cazzo tuba...io sono innamorato perso di Tesla eh?
Se riesco a sedurla...la standing ovation...a me no?
Oppure riceverò...una spacching sugli ovations...

Ma essere fanculizzato da una come Tesla, sarebbe comunque un mio grande onore...
Un' impresa degna del Conte più temerario!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> è vero è la tua:  "non me ne frega niente se anch'io sono sbagliato, spiacere è il mio piacere, io amo essere odiato......"
> 
> io adoro: "dev'esserci lo sento, in terra o in cielo un posto dove non soffriremo e tutto sarà giusto...se mi ami come sono, per sempre tuo, per sempre tuo, per sempre tuo Cirano..."
> 
> ...


Si, capitò per caso...
Io non sapevo chi fosse lui, e non avevo mai ascoltato una sua canzone...
Scoprii dopo che era Guccini...
In poche parole io chiesi una sigaretta ad un signore seduto in una trattoria da solo, mentre leggeva un libro...
E parlammo...
Forse ho fatto colpo su di lui...perchè non sapendo chi fosse...
Non ho esordito dicendo..." Ma scusi lei è Guccini?"...

In pratica eravamo entrambe degli habitues della trattoria da Vito a Bologna...

Un uomo per certi versi...come dire...buffo!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si, capitò per caso...
> Io non sapevo chi fosse lui, e non avevo mai ascoltato una sua canzone...
> Scoprii dopo che era Guccini...
> In poche parole io chiesi una sigaretta ad un signore seduto in una trattoria da solo, mentre leggeva un libro...
> ...


Ciao Conte...quanti ricordi..Francesco venne a casa nostra,30 anni fa',ci regalo'uno splendido gatto certosino.
Non ostante la differenza politica enorme,erano gli anni caldi..eskimo e c,l'ho sempre ammirato e stimato.
Dopo 20 anni finalmente ha sposato la compagnia,a luglio,avresti dovuto vederlo,foto del''Carlino'',maglietta e jeans...un grande


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

uffi... perchè voi lo conoscete e io no?!!?!?!?
Solo eprchè non abito a bologna e sono troppo giovane?!?!?!? Ma vi sembrano motivi sufficienti?!?!?!?

A chi me lo presenta, do un premio....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> uffi... perchè voi lo conoscete e io no?!!?!?!?
> Solo eprchè non abito a bologna e sono troppo giovane?!?!?!? Ma vi sembrano motivi sufficienti?!?!?!?
> 
> A chi me lo presenta, do un premio....


Donna sali in macchina...
Che ne dici amico mio...ti porto questa dolcezza...nelle colline bolognesi?
Con la scusa di portarla da Guccini...eheheheeheh...che ne dici Lothar?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna sali in macchina...
> Che ne dici amico mio...ti porto questa dolcezza...nelle colline bolognesi?
> Con la scusa di portarla da Guccini...eheheheeheh...che ne dici Lothar?


Se arriviamo e non c'è Guccini, altro che gatto a nove code, tiro fuori il lanciafiamme.... sei disposto a rischiare? Lo sai che so essere pericolosa e NON in modo piacevole


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se arriviamo e non c'è Guccini, altro che gatto a nove code, tiro fuori il lanciafiamme.... sei disposto a rischiare? Lo sai che so essere pericolosa e NON in modo piacevole


Si....buon conte non teme...
Poi cucciola...a me basta concentrarmi sui registri dell'Aeolian Skinner della Riverside Church di New York...no?
Ti ho mai tirato bidoni?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si....buon conte non teme...
> Poi cucciola...a me basta concentrarmi sui registri dell'Aeolian Skinner della Riverside Church di New York...no?
> Ti ho mai tirato bidoni?


No mai.
Ma sei il tipo che potrebbe ritenere che farmi conoscere Lothar sia una cosa più bella che farmi conoscere Guccini, e non lo considereresti un bidone


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No mai.
> Ma sei il tipo che potrebbe ritenere che farmi conoscere Lothar sia una cosa più bella che farmi conoscere Guccini, e non lo considereresti un bidone


ragazzoli come faccio a lavorare se mi evocate???

eh si dolce nausicaa un giro per i colli se vieni lo facciamo...poi adesso alle 17 e'gia'buio,e'piu'fresco,tutt'altra musica.....
Guccini ora vive a Pavana,ho letto che un stupenda villa in un bosco,fa'il pensionato.....sai che la sera spessoriascolto le sue ''poesie''in musica,e ogni tanto la mitica''fira ed san lazzar'',per chi e'di qua'sempre piacevole


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No mai.
> Ma sei il tipo che potrebbe ritenere che farmi conoscere Lothar sia una cosa più bella che farmi conoscere Guccini, e non lo considereresti un bidone


Una scenetta alla Vadinho e Mirandao...no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzoli come faccio a lavorare se mi evocate???
> 
> eh si dolce nausicaa un giro per i colli se vieni lo facciamo...poi adesso alle 17 e'gia'buio,e'piu'fresco,tutt'altra musica.....
> Guccini ora vive a Pavana,ho letto che un stupenda villa in un bosco,fa'il pensionato.....sai che la sera spessoriascolto le sue ''poesie''in musica,e ogni tanto la mitica''fira ed san lazzar'',per chi e'di qua'sempre piacevole


Ecco fatto...
Vedi io lo conoscevo quando abitava in via fabbri...ed era comodo ad andare da Vito...
Allora Nausicaa...io non conosco la strada per Pavana...
Ci accompagna Lothar con l'Alfona...
Buona buona...sali lì sul sedile posteriore...buona buona...ora ci pensiamo noi due a te...
Ti portiamo da Guccini....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco fatto...
> Vedi io lo conoscevo quando abitava in via fabbri...ed era comodo ad andare da Vito...
> Allora Nausicaa...io non conosco la strada per Pavana...
> Ci accompagna Lothar con l'Alfona...
> ...



Mi sa che ci vado con la moglie di Lothar


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco fatto...
> Vedi io lo conoscevo quando abitava in via fabbri...ed era comodo ad andare da Vito...
> Allora Nausicaa...io non conosco la strada per Pavana...
> Ci accompagna Lothar con l'Alfona...
> ...


Occhio a salire sui sedili posteriori con il conte... hi hi hi


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Perdon*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco cosa ha appena scritto sul suo profilo di facebook:"ti ho creduto ed hon spettato,ed ho sbagliato...ti avrei urlato di scegliere me ma in fondo le mie urla sarebbero state vane:non mi avresti mai scelto"poi mi dedica una canzone di max pezzali:"eccoti"...la si dedica a chi si è amato una canzone del genere...



Ciao,scusami ma quanti anni ha questo tuo innamorato/amante ?





ciao blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao,scusami ma quanti anni ha questo tuo innamorato/amante ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Occhio a salire sui sedili posteriori con il conte... hi hi hi



hai già sperimentato anche tu?

miiiiii conte, hai fatto il polpo anche con Lostris?


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> hai già sperimentato anche tu?
> 
> miiiiii conte, hai fatto il polpo anche con Lostris?




Ma nuuuuuuu!!! 
come anche???? Pensavo di essere l' unicaaaaa  :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma nuuuuuuu!!!
> come anche???? Pensavo di essere l' unicaaaaa  :rotfl:



sì, sì, l'unica............


forse l'unica che si chiama Lostris!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, sì, l'unica............
> 
> 
> forse l'unica che si chiama Lostris!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci vado con la moglie di Lothar


Non puoi farmi questo...non puoi...ti plegoooooooo...no dai...ti plegoooo...
Uffi dai...e che cosa le racconti?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non puoi farmi questo...non puoi...ti plegoooooooo...no dai...ti plegoooo...
> Uffi dai...e che cosa le racconti?


Raccontarle?

Mio caro noi* faremo* cose da *non* raccontare, altrochè!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Raccontarle?
> 
> Mio caro noi* faremo* cose da *non* raccontare, altrochè!


Ben ma non è tanto carino...non è tanto come dire...femminile...
Uffi...siamo noi che cacciamo le fagiane...uffi...


----------



## Elisa (11 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 'zzo dici. Mi esce il fumo dal naso quando sento ste cose. Ma sti due prima di essere uno un'amante e l'altra una moglie saranno due persone, o no ? Saranno due persone che noi non sappiamo che cosa si siano scambiati, oltre a qualche liquido genitale ? E per le persone ci vuole rispetto a prescindere: "No scusa, io sono amante e non ti devo nessuna spiegazione, anche se fino a qualche giorno prima ero fra le tue gambe". Ma per piacere....



Gia', e' un luogo comune dire che l'amante non ha "nessun diritto"...ma come hai scritto tu, l'amante e' una persona, il rispetto, qualsiasi sia la relazione in essere, ci deve essere a prescindere...!!


----------



## Elisa (11 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> NR, sinceramente, ma come si può entrare nella mente di un'altra persona e capire cosa vuole da noi, quando spesso e volentieri non sappiamo cosa vogliamo per cena questa sera. Da quello che hai descritto io vedo un tipo che ha una grandissima confusione in testa e che purtroppo stà facendo del suo meglio per mischiare per benino quel mazzo di carte che si ritrova al posto del cervello. A questo punto è molto più funzionale, per te, non cercare di capire cosa vuole lui, ma lavorare su di te. Lui lascialo nel suo brodo, nel senso che i giochetti delle canzoni su fb e degli sms strani non fanno altro che intorbidire l'acqua, e se tu rispondi, per me, la intorbidisci ancora di più. Vista da questo lato del monitor, e secondo il mio modo di vedere e sentire le cose, io vedo qualcuno che forse ha capito che è il momento di decidere cosa vuole fare da grande e non ha ancora capito a quale santo votarsi per farlo. Ma questo è solo il mio modo di vedere le cose. Molto opinabile per definizione.


Caspita...incredibile come piu' o meno tutti si comportino allo stesso modo!! Soliti giochini sterili che non portano a niente...l'amore, quello che si puo' chiamare con quel nome nobile, non e' questo...non sono giochini ne' belle parole ma FATTI CONCRETI!! Finche' le persone non capiscono questa cosa, si andra' avanti cosi'...ci sara' sempre qualcuno che si fara' fregare dalle belle parole senza che la vita vada avanti di un cm!!! Ci si adagia nelle situazioni, sprecando mesi e anni dietro ad un qualcosa di irreale...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

Difficile però distinguere bene certe situazioni...

Ci sono i bellimbusti che ti fregano con belle parole e moine, e che in realtà non se ne calano di te neanche una unghia...
Ci sono quelli che si allontanano per rispetto, o per non soffrire, per proteggere sè e l'altro...

In questo caso, non lo sappiamo, ovviamente.
Bisognerebbe conoscere la situazione. Sapere quanto affetto vero c'era. Quante speranze erano nate, magari senza averlo voluto. Quanta sofferenza a rendersi conto all'improvviso che le cose erano diventate "diverse".
Chissà.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Ottobre 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Caspita...incredibile come piu' o meno tutti si comportino allo stesso modo!! Soliti giochini sterili che non portano a niente...l'amore, quello che si puo' chiamare con quel nome nobile, non e' questo...non sono giochini ne' belle parole ma FATTI CONCRETI!! Finche' le persone non capiscono questa cosa, si andra' avanti cosi'...ci sara' sempre qualcuno che si fara' fregare dalle belle parole senza che la vita vada avanti di un cm!!! Ci si adagia nelle situazioni, sprecando mesi e anni dietro ad un qualcosa di irreale...


Quanto è difficile vero ? Quanto è difficile distinguere le belle parole da quelli che tu chiami FATTI CONCRETI. _Bella parola_ è intortare una donna fragile con un _andremo a vivere insieme e saremo felici_ mentre col telefonino si prenota la stanza al motel, che è l'unico immobile che si ha in mente di utilizzare. Fatto concreto è fermarsi e chiedersi: "Ma cosa stò facendo ?". _Belle parole_ sono quelle che la Matraini chiami "Frasi Investimento Pre-Scopata": "Sei una donna intelligentissima, bellissima, ma come è possibile che una donna come te stia con uno del genere"._ Fatto concreto_ è capire che gli esseri umani sono nati difettosi, che spesso sono assetati di sentimento, sono assetati di calore, sono assetati di tutto, che il casino che si portano dentro spesso noi lo intravediamo soltanto, e quando questo succede dobbiamo stare attentissimi, perchè abbiamo davanti a noi un essere nudo, completamente senza difese. _Belle parole_ è dire, come vuole fare la nostra utente, "Adesso vado da lui e gli dico che lo amo"._Fatto concreto_ sarebbe se il suo amante l'aiutasse a prendere quella decisione non per il suo tornaconto pisellatorio/emozionale ma per il benessere e la serenità della sua donna, che paradossalmente potrebbe anche essere raggiunta attraverso una riscoperta del marito._ Belle parole_ sono :"Io per te ci sarò sempre" a prescindere._ Fatto concreto_ è andarsene perchè se continuo a trascinarti in questa cosa ti scatasto la vita.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanto è difficile vero ? Quanto è difficile distinguere le belle parole da quelli che tu chiami FATTI CONCRETI. _Bella parola_ è intortare una donna fragile con un _andremo a vivere insieme e saremo felici_ mentre col telefonino si prenota la stanza al motel, che è l'unico immobile che si ha in mente di utilizzare. Fatto concreto è fermarsi e chiedersi: "Ma cosa stò facendo ?". _Belle parole_ sono quelle che la Matraini chiami "Frasi Investimento Pre-Scopata": "Sei una donna intelligentissima, bellissima, ma come è possibile che una donna come te stia con uno del genere"._ Fatto concreto_ è capire che gli esseri umani sono nati difettosi, che spesso sono assetati di sentimento, sono assetati di calore, sono assetati di tutto, che il casino che si portano dentro spesso noi lo intravediamo soltanto, e quando questo succede dobbiamo stare attentissimi, perchè abbiamo davanti a noi un essere nudo, completamente senza difese. _Belle parole_ è dire, come vuole fare la nostra utente, "Adesso vado da lui e gli dico che lo amo"._Fatto concreto_ sarebbe se il suo amante l'aiutasse a prendere quella decisione non per il suo tornaconto pisellatorio/emozionale ma per il benessere e la serenità della sua donna, che paradossalmente potrebbe anche essere raggiunta attraverso una riscoperta del marito._ Belle parole_ sono :"Io per te ci sarò sempre" a prescindere._ Fatto concreto_ è andarsene perchè se continuo a trascinarti in questa cosa ti scatasto la vita.


non posso approvarti....ma straquoto! :up:


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Però, scusate, *fatti concreti*...
Siccome i *fatti concreti davvero* sono le *belle parole*, bisogna poi ragionare su queste ultime...
Che di fatti concreti se ne fanno ben poco, ed è inutile richiederli a gente, che spesso è priva di morale. E' come chiedere 2+2 ad una formica: non capisce, punto e basta.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però, scusate, *fatti concreti*...
> Siccome i *fatti concreti davvero* sono le *belle parole*, bisogna poi ragionare su queste ultime...
> Che di fatti concreti se ne fanno ben poco, ed è inutile richiederli a gente, che spesso è priva di morale. E' come chiedere 2+2 ad una formica: non capisce, punto e basta.


Andy, sei il mio Prozac personale, sappilo


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però, scusate, *fatti concreti*...
> Siccome i *fatti concreti davvero* sono le *belle parole*, bisogna poi ragionare su queste ultime...
> Che di fatti concreti se ne fanno ben poco, ed è inutile richiederli a gente, che spesso è priva di morale.* E' come chiedere 2+2 ad una formica: non capisce, punto e basta.*


*

*Questo nn è completamente vero .....
a volte dovremmo guardare piu intensamente il mondo animale sai ...
puo insegnare molto....


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

Infatti nel mondo animale esistono solo concretezze...
La metafora della formica era solo per dire: 
chi non capisce non è perchè non vuole capire: non ne è proprio capace...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti nel mondo animale esistono solo concretezze...
> La metafora della formica era solo per dire:
> chi non capisce non è perchè non vuole capire: non ne è proprio capace...


Si ma a volte nn è che nn ne sei capace è che non vuoi vedere oltre .....

Anni fa mi è successo un fatto molto triste i fatti erano concreti piu chari di cosi nn potevano essere ma essendoci dentro nn riuscivo a vedere o nn volevo vedere.... tante parole mi sono state dette ma anche quelle le percepivo solo ad intermittenza ...
Solo con il passare del tempo e uscendone sono riuscita a capire....


----------



## Andy (11 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma a volte nn è che nn ne sei capace è che non vuoi vedere oltre .....
> 
> Anni fa mi è successo un fatto molto triste i fatti erano concreti piu chari di cosi nn potevano essere ma essendoci dentro nn riuscivo a vedere o nn volevo vedere.... tante parole mi sono state dette ma anche quelle le percepivo solo ad intermittenza ...
> *Solo con il passare del tempo* e uscendone sono riuscita a capire....


Il problema è in quel momento. Anche tu lo hai detto che non riuscivi a vedere: in quel momento non ne sei capace.
Se poi a mente fredda, a distanza di tempo, ci riesci, spesso quel che è fatto è fatto... magari proprio un danno ad un'altra persona, che ora non c'è più...


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Gli Anima-li sono molto piu' semplici di noi Umani, loro seguono l'istinto.

Loro hanno solo tre pensieri: Alimentazione - Riproduzione - Conservazione della specie


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non posso approvarti....ma straquoto! :up:


idem con patate.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gli Anima-li sono molto piu' semplici di noi Umani, loro seguono l'istinto.
> 
> Loro hanno solo tre pensieri: Alimentazione - Riproduzione - Conservazione della specie


Se per questo anche i traditori!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se per questo anche i traditori!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


stasera Daniele mi fai schiantare!!!


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se per questo anche i traditori!!!


Ciao 

è vero ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> In effetti....


ha 35 anni...ed è single


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ha 35 anni...ed è single


35 anni e ti dedica le canzoni di Max Pezzali su FB??
Mandalo in cù.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

e mbè? ;-)Dai è romantico però...ieri sono stata latitante perchè è successo un casino con mio marito e lui...praticamente lo ha chiamatao dicendo che io lo perseguito....non è assolutamente vera questa cosa...non lo chiamo da un mese e per me perseguitare vuol dire chiamare tutti i gg,seguirlo,andare sotto casa...tutte cose che non ho mai fatto...tantomeno le faccio ora!!!ma che cavolo vuole?è lui che ha deciso di stare un po da solo per riflettere ora perchè mi mette in cattiva luce con lui?


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e mbè? ;-)Dai è romantico però...ieri sono stata latitante perchè è successo un casino con mio marito e lui...praticamente lo ha chiamatao dicendo che io lo perseguito....non è assolutamente vera questa cosa...non lo chiamo da un mese e per me perseguitare vuol dire chiamare tutti i gg,seguirlo,andare sotto casa...tutte cose che non ho mai fatto...tantomeno le faccio ora!!!ma che cavolo vuole?è lui che ha deciso di stare un po da solo per riflettere ora perchè mi mette in cattiva luce con lui?


Dai scherzavo... però MP fa obiettivamente schifo eh 
Si non la capisco sta mossa... 
O lo hai ferito talmente tanto che vuole vendicarsi di te, o non so sinceramente


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

io credo che sia la conseguenza del fatto che ha sofferto molto,che mi ha dovuta condividere con un altro uomo,il fatto che ha chiamato mio marito io lo interpreto come un tentativo per farmi litigare con lui....visto che non lo perseguito affatto!!!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io credo che sia la conseguenza del fatto che ha sofferto molto,che mi ha dovuta condividere con un altro uomo,il fatto che ha chiamato mio marito io lo interpreto come un tentativo per farmi litigare con lui....visto che non lo perseguito affatto!!!!!


Io la vedo più come una cosa definitiva... del tipo "mi hai rotto il cazzo definitivamente, adesso soffri tu che ho sofferto abbastanza"

Oh poi io lo reputo subdolo comunque.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io la vedo più come una cosa definitiva... del tipo "mi hai rotto il cazzo definitivamente, adesso soffri tu che ho sofferto abbastanza"
> 
> Oh poi io lo reputo subdolo comunque.


ok,diciamo pure che vuole farmi soffrire come ha sofferto lui per me,però chiamare mio marito mi sembra una mossa estrema...si sa che nel momento in cui si fanno certe cose le conseguenze sono o che si litiga,o che addirittura mio marito potesse mandarmi a quel paese....era questo che voleva?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io credo che sia la conseguenza del fatto che ha sofferto molto,che mi ha dovuta condividere con un altro uomo,il fatto che ha chiamato mio marito io lo interpreto come un tentativo per farmi litigare con lui....visto che non lo perseguito affatto!!!!!


Pensa a chi volevi dire ti amo. Ma stì cretini ve li andate a cercare col lanternino ? E tu lo interpreti pure come un gesto d'aaaMMore.

Io sento queste storie e mi si drizzano quei 4 capelli 4 che mi ritrovo in testa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Ottobre 2011)

ma mandalo a fare in culo!!!


come si è permesso di chiamare tuo marito? ma che cazzo vuole? ma pensa te, e tu stai ancora a perderci tempo dietro....


ma che vada a cagare lui e Max Pezzali!

pezzo di merda!


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok,diciamo pure che vuole farmi soffrire come ha sofferto lui per me,però chiamare mio marito mi sembra una mossa estrema...si sa che nel momento in cui si fanno certe cose le conseguenze sono o che si litiga,o che addirittura mio marito potesse mandarmi a quel paese....era questo che voleva?


Si è una mossa estrema.
Non credo che uno che ascolta Max Pezzali possa pensare alle conseguenze, i suoi neuroni sono per forza bruciati.


Scusami - davvero ma sta cosa mi fa sorridere e ne ho bisogno.
Non so davvero, io la sento come una cosa definitiva, probabilmente non riusciva più a gestire la situazione o i sentimenti,
chiamala come vuoi, e ti ha scaricato addosso il barile.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa a chi volevi dire ti amo. Ma stì cretini ve li andate a cercare col lanternino ? E tu lo interpreti pure come un gesto d'aaaMMore.
> 
> Io sento queste storie e mi si drizzano quei 4 capelli 4 che mi ritrovo in testa.


cosa vuoi dire,che è un immaturo che non sa prendersi quello che vuole?non lo so,forse è talmente geloso del fatto che io stia con un altro uomo che è esploso...


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma mandalo a fare in culo!!!
> 
> 
> come si è permesso di chiamare tuo marito? ma che cazzo vuole? ma pensa te, e tu stai ancora a perderci tempo dietro....
> ...


non avrai abbondato con gli eufemismi, perifrasi e metafore?:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma mandalo a fare in culo!!!
> 
> 
> come si è permesso di chiamare tuo marito? ma che cazzo vuole? ma pensa te, e tu stai ancora a perderci tempo dietro....
> ...


oh, qui max pezzali è un idolo


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

forse devo fare un po di chiarezza:quando lui mi ha dato quest'ultimatum,io in un primo momento gli dissi che forse era meglio troncare,che ero rassegnata, che questa storia non poteva andare avanti,poi gli ho detto che era solo un momento di confusione e magari lui che ne so,per rabbia ha reagito cosi...a volte l'ossessione per una persona puo far fare cose veramente estreme....e lui lo era da me...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse devo fare un po di chiarezza:quando lui mi ha dato quest'ultimatum,io in un primo momento gli dissi che forse era meglio troncare,che ero rassegnata, che questa storia non poteva andare avanti,poi gli ho detto che era solo un momento di confusione e magari lui che ne so,per rabbia ha reagito cosi...a volte l'ossessione per una persona puo far fare cose veramente estreme....e lui lo era da me...



non è giustificabile!


e tuo marito? che dice? come l'ha presa? ma lo conosce?


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse devo fare un po di chiarezza:quando lui mi ha dato quest'ultimatum,io in un primo momento gli dissi che forse era meglio troncare,che ero rassegnata, che questa storia non poteva andare avanti,poi gli ho detto che era solo un momento di confusione e magari lui che ne so,per rabbia ha reagito cosi...a volte l'*ossessione* per una persona puo far fare cose veramente estreme....e lui lo era da me...



OSSESSIONE? ... questa e' mancanza di rispetto


----------



## Sterminator (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa vuoi dire,che è un immaturo che non sa prendersi quello che vuole?non lo so,forse è talmente geloso del fatto che io stia con un altro uomo che è esploso...


Sono i rischi che si possono correre nelle situazioni clandestine e che mai si tengono in conto prima, perche' si pensa sempre di farla franca, di essere furbi etcetcetc...

pero', siccome anch'io penso che in situazioni di merda del genere non si possano invocare tanto le regole ed il gioco sporco ce sta tutto, la bastardata galattica che t'ha tirato me lo fa quasi stare simpatico...

c'e' la stoffa...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse devo fare un po di chiarezza:quando lui mi ha dato quest'ultimatum,io in un primo momento gli dissi che forse era meglio troncare,che ero rassegnata, che questa storia non poteva andare avanti,poi gli ho detto che era solo un momento di confusione e magari lui che ne so,per rabbia ha reagito cosi...a volte l'ossessione per una persona puo far fare cose veramente estreme....e lui lo era da me...


Una volta ho visto un film. Boxing Helena. Talmente era forte l'aaaaaMMMore fra questi due, che lui, e lei consenziente, le taglia le gambe per non farla andare mai più via. Poi non contento pure le braccia, etc etc......Ecco, questo è quello che ti ha fatto quell'imbecille che ti ritrovi come amante. Ma visto che a quanto pare a te questa cosa stà bene.....fatti tagliare tutto e vai.......


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

io vorrei solo capire che cavolo vuole da me...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e mbè? ;-)Dai è romantico però...ieri sono stata latitante perchè è successo un casino con mio marito e lui...praticamente lo ha chiamatao dicendo che io lo perseguito....non è assolutamente vera questa cosa...non lo chiamo da un mese e per me perseguitare vuol dire chiamare tutti i gg,seguirlo,andare sotto casa...tutte cose che non ho mai fatto...tantomeno le faccio ora!!!ma che cavolo vuole?è lui che ha deciso di stare un po da solo per riflettere ora perchè mi mette in cattiva luce con lui?


questa è  una  cosa romantica!!!!! 

http://youtu.be/hBjAIYoCMdc



se ti mette in cattiva luce sara piu facile mollarlo no..

secondo me la chiarezza te la devi fare di te stessa 
a me sembra che ti piaccia trovarti in questa situazione 

*"E talmente geloso......"
 "a volte l'ossessione per una persona puo far fare cose veramente estreme....e lui lo era da me..."
 "mi deve condividere...."*
ecc..ecc...

Alla fine l'unica a rimetterci sarai tu neh.....


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non credo che uno che ascolta Max Pezzali possa pensare alle conseguenze, i suoi neuroni sono per forza bruciati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> questa è  una  cosa romantica!!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;hBjAIYoCMdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBjAIYoCMdc&feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> ...


Luna...quando vuoi mettere un video, copi l'url...e la cacci sulla finestrina video
Bellissima sta musica...
Io comunque leggendo sta ospite...con il marito e amante che litigano...mi viene in mente solo questa...

[video=youtube;jfVloQqeKLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfVloQqeKLo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> UltimoSangre ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non credo che uno che ascolta Max Pezzali possa pensare alle conseguenze, i suoi neuroni sono per forza bruciati.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Difendere*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> e mbè? ;-)Dai è romantico però...ieri sono stata latitante perchè è successo un casino con mio marito e lui...praticamente lo ha chiamatao dicendo che io lo perseguito....non è assolutamente vera questa cosa...non lo chiamo da un mese e per me perseguitare vuol dire chiamare tutti i gg,seguirlo,andare sotto casa...tutte cose che non ho mai fatto...tantomeno le faccio ora!!!ma che cavolo vuole?è lui che ha deciso di stare un po da solo per riflettere ora perchè mi mette in cattiva luce con lui?


Ma chi cazzo le ha dato il numero di tuo marito?

Ma se a me mi telefona uno cosi' li inzucco uno contro l'altro e che vadino fuori dai coioni!!!



Non hai difeso neppure la vita privata di tuo marito,ma fammi il piacere con ste seghe mentali.
E fottetevi te' e l'altra che vuole far colpo sull'amante!!!



blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo le ha dato il numero di tuo marito?
> 
> Ma se a me mi telefona uno cosi' li inzucco uno contro l'altro e che vadino fuori dai coioni!!!
> 
> ...


Blu s'è incazzato


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Blu s'è incazzato



NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo ... solo un pochetto :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

lo so che ha sbgliato e non poco perchè le cose andavano risolte tra di noi,quindi,chiarito questo,vorrei solo capire perchè si è comportato cosi...visto che non lo perseguito,nè faccio cose "strane"nei suoi confronti....


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2011)

e adesso intervengo per dire che a me MAX PEZZALI piace 

eccheccavolo


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

allora,se io ho un amante sposato,e dopo un periodo che nn ci vediamo decido di chiamare la moglie per dirgli che mi perseguita con chiamate anonime(che poi nn esistono...)cosa voglio?vendicarmi e rovinare il rapporto con la moglie con la sperana che questo li faccia allontanare....no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> e adesso intervengo per dire che a me MAX PEZZALI piace
> 
> eccheccavolo


neye:

urgh


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

allora,se io ho un amante sposato,e dopo un periodo che nn ci vediamo decido di chiamare la moglie per dirgli che mi perseguita con chiamate anonime(che poi nn esistono...)cosa voglio?vendicarmi e rovinare il rapporto con la moglie con la sperana che questo li faccia allontanare....no?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma qui ci vuole un dottore*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo so che ha sbgliato e non poco perchè le cose andavano risolte tra di noi,quindi,chiarito questo,vorrei solo capire perchè si è comportato cosi...visto che non lo perseguito,nè faccio cose "strane"nei suoi confronti....


Ma ha sbagliato chi?
Ma tu non hai sbagliato a non tutelare la vita di tuo marito?


Poverino lui e te,ma veramente sai,dio li fa poi li accoppia ...





blu


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

se pensi che gli abbia dato io il numero nn è cosi....nn potevo prevedere una simile reazione


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*No,*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora,se io ho un amante sposato,e dopo un periodo che nn ci vediamo decido di chiamare la moglie per dirgli che mi perseguita con chiamate anonime(che poi nn esistono...)cosa voglio?vendicarmi e rovinare il rapporto con la moglie con la sperana che questo li faccia allontanare....no?




Farle capire che sua moglie è mia e che sono anche un po' psicopatico e anche cattivo...


Ma dai su!




blu


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*sicuramente*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> se pensi che gli abbia dato io il numero nn è cosi....nn potevo prevedere una simile reazione


Non io ?






ciao blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2011)

Scusa NR...

ma sei preoccupata per il tuo matrimonio o per il tuo amante?!?


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

che tristezza...non c'ho manco la forza di commentare.... 

...il bello è che tuo marito ti crede pure....


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

allora,io ho dei dubbi sul mio matrimonio...anzi,sto valutando l'idea di troncare....perchè simy dici che tristezza?al tempo stesso voglio capire l'atteggiamento dell'altro...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora,io ho dei dubbi sul mio matrimonio...anzi,sto valutando l'idea di troncare....perchè simy dici che tristezza?al tempo stesso voglio capire l'atteggiamento dell'altro...


Ma che devì capì ?? Te sei trovata il cugino di Glenn Close come amante, c'è poco da capire.


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora,io ho dei dubbi sul mio matrimonio...anzi,sto valutando l'idea di troncare....perchè simy dici che tristezza?al tempo stesso voglio capire l'atteggiamento dell'altro...


perchè se tu volessi troncare lo dovresti fare a prescindere dall'altro...e non dopo aver capito se ti ama oppure no.
se metti in discussione il tuo matrimonio devo farlo a mente libera...è facile troncare se si ha già la "pappa" pronta altrove....


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che devì capì ?? Te sei trovata il cugino di Glenn Close come amante, c'è poco da capire.





Simy ha detto:


> perchè se tu volessi troncare lo dovresti fare a prescindere dall'altro...e non dopo aver capito se ti ama oppure no.
> se metti in discussione il tuo matrimonio devo farlo a mente libera...è facile troncare se si ha già la "pappa" pronta altrove....




[video=youtube;mfTt0b1yx-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfTt0b1yx-Q[/video]


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

adesso credo che stiamo uscendo fuori traccia come si suol dire....non aspetto di trovare qualcuno con cui sostituire mio marito,non penso di essere la Close in attrazione fatale ecc ecc.....volevo una vostra opinione su chi si comporta cosi,se vi è capitato che un vostro ex arrivasse a tanto,e cercare col vostro aiuto di vederci chiaro nsul perchè ha fatto questo...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> adesso credo che stiamo uscendo fuori traccia come si suol dire....non aspetto di trovare qualcuno con cui sostituire mio marito,non penso di essere la Close in attrazione fatale ecc ecc.....volevo una vostra opinione su chi si comporta cosi,se vi è capitato che un vostro ex arrivasse a tanto,e cercare col vostro aiuto di vederci chiaro nsul perchè ha fatto questo...


Lui è la versione maschile della Close in Attrazione Fatale...non tu.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora,io ho dei dubbi sul mio matrimonio...anzi,sto valutando l'idea di troncare....perchè simy dici che tristezza?al tempo stesso voglio capire l'atteggiamento dell'altro...


nn dovresti valutare l'idea di troncare ....
ma il perche vui troncare....


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> adesso credo che stiamo uscendo fuori traccia come si suol dire....non aspetto di trovare qualcuno con cui sostituire mio marito,non penso di essere la Close in attrazione fatale ecc ecc.....volevo una vostra opinione su chi si comporta cosi,se vi è capitato che un vostro ex arrivasse a tanto,e cercare col vostro aiuto di vederci chiaro nsul perchè ha fatto questo...


Ti dico secondo me chi si comporta così, ovviamente sempre secondo il mio pensiero: i viziati egoisti e anche un pò cacasotto. Incontro una, ci provo, lei ci stà, trombiamo come due lemuri finlandesi, c'innamoriamo di un amore sincero, lei (anche) grazie a questa cosa capisce che il suo matrimonio è al capolinea. L'uomo vero, quello con due palle al titanio dentro i pantaloni, si mette da parte. Prende la donna di cui si dice innamorato e l'aiuta a prendere coscienza di quello che stà facendo, l'aiuta a capire se quel passo è frutto di un percorso autonomo, cerca di farle capire che rompere il matrimonio deve essere l'epilogo di un'analisi che lei deve compiere in primis dentro di se e non perchè ha trovato uno che se la scopa meglio. I ragazzini viziati ed egoisti invece telefonano al marito e decidono anche per lei. Tu hai un uomo (?) che ha preso delle decisioni così' importanti anche per te. Ha disposto della tua vita senza chiederti niente, perchè a lui importava che il suo giocattolino stesse solo con lui. Pensa anche a questa cosa: ha preso decisioni drastiche che in qualche modo hanno condizionato la tua vita, senza neanche chiederti il più piccolo dei pareri, cosa ti dice che non lo farà ancora in futuro ?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanto è difficile vero ? Quanto è difficile distinguere le belle parole da quelli che tu chiami FATTI CONCRETI. _Bella parola_ è intortare una donna fragile con un _andremo a vivere insieme e saremo felici_ mentre col telefonino si prenota la stanza al motel, che è l'unico immobile che si ha in mente di utilizzare. Fatto concreto è fermarsi e chiedersi: "Ma cosa stò facendo ?". _Belle parole_ sono quelle che la Matraini chiami "Frasi Investimento Pre-Scopata": "Sei una donna intelligentissima, bellissima, ma come è possibile che una donna come te stia con uno del genere"._ Fatto concreto_ è capire che gli esseri umani sono nati difettosi, che spesso sono assetati di sentimento, sono assetati di calore, sono assetati di tutto, che il casino che si portano dentro spesso noi lo intravediamo soltanto, e quando questo succede dobbiamo stare attentissimi, perchè abbiamo davanti a noi un essere nudo, completamente senza difese. _Belle parole_ è dire, come vuole fare la nostra utente, "Adesso vado da lui e gli dico che lo amo"._Fatto concreto_ sarebbe se il suo amante l'aiutasse a prendere quella decisione non per il suo tornaconto pisellatorio/emozionale ma per il benessere e la serenità della sua donna, che paradossalmente potrebbe anche essere raggiunta attraverso una riscoperta del marito._ Belle parole_ sono :"Io per te ci sarò sempre" a prescindere._ Fatto concreto_ è andarsene perchè se continuo a trascinarti in questa cosa ti scatasto la vita.


Quoto:up: Non chiedere di approvarti, come sempre è impossibile


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti dico secondo me chi si comporta così, ovviamente sempre secondo il mio pensiero: i viziati egoisti e anche un pò cacasotto. Incontro una, ci provo, lei ci stà, trombiamo come due lemuri finlandesi, c'innamoriamo di un amore sincero, lei (anche) grazie a questa cosa capisce che il suo matrimonio è al capolinea. L'uomo vero, quello con due palle al titanio dentro i pantaloni, si mette da parte. Prende la donna di cui si dice innamorato e l'aiuta a prendere coscienza di quello che stà facendo, l'aiuta a capire se quel passo è frutto di un percorso autonomo, cerca di farle capire che rompere il matrimonio deve essere l'epilogo di un'analisi che lei deve compiere in primis dentro di se e non perchè ha trovato uno che se la scopa meglio. I ragazzini viziati ed egoisti invece telefonano al marito e decidono anche per lei. Tu hai un uomo (?) che ha preso delle decisioni così' importanti anche per te. Ha disposto della tua vita senza chiederti niente, perchè a lui importava che il suo giocattolino stesse solo con lui. Pensa anche a questa cosa: ha preso decisioni drastiche che in qualche modo hanno condizionato la tua vita, senza neanche chiederti il più piccolo dei pareri, cosa ti dice che non lo farà ancora in futuro ?


Standing ovation.:up:


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2011)

lemuri finlandesi mi farà ridere per giorni


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti dico secondo me chi si comporta così, ovviamente sempre secondo il mio pensiero: i viziati egoisti e anche un pò cacasotto. Incontro una, ci provo, lei ci stà, trombiamo come due lemuri finlandesi, c'innamoriamo di un amore sincero, lei (anche) grazie a questa cosa capisce che il suo matrimonio è al capolinea. L'uomo vero, quello con due palle al titanio dentro i pantaloni, si mette da parte. Prende la donna di cui si dice innamorato e l'aiuta a prendere coscienza di quello che stà facendo, l'aiuta a capire se quel passo è frutto di un percorso autonomo, cerca di farle capire che rompere il matrimonio deve essere l'epilogo di un'analisi che lei deve compiere in primis dentro di se e non perchè ha trovato uno che se la scopa meglio. I ragazzini viziati ed egoisti invece telefonano al marito e decidono anche per lei. Tu hai un uomo (?) che ha preso delle decisioni così' importanti anche per te. Ha disposto della tua vita senza chiederti niente, perchè a lui importava che il suo giocattolino stesse solo con lui. Pensa anche a questa cosa: ha preso decisioni drastiche che in qualche modo hanno condizionato la tua vita, senza neanche chiederti il più piccolo dei pareri, cosa ti dice che non lo farà ancora in futuro ?


uffa ma perchè mi dice sempre che non posso approvarti! ecchepalle!!!!!!!! 
cmq Quoto!


----------

